# Found tagged Pigeon-Royal Palm Beach FL



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi, a pigeon appeared last evening, and was perched on my shed. He seemed sick, as he did fly from me. i gave him some wild bird food. He was still there this morning and did not eat. He has a green band on one leg and a red/pink band on the other ( it was dark). He is a very big pigeon. I am in North western Royal Palm Beach, on the edge of the acreage. I am at work now, so he may have flown away by now ( im hoping ) but wanted to post here incase anyone was looking for him. I will post on his status when i get home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dorishd said:


> Hi, a pigeon appeared last evening, and was perched on my shed. He seemed sick, as he did fly from me. i gave him some wild bird food. He was still there this morning and did not eat. He has a green band on one leg and a red/pink band on the other ( it was dark). He is a very big pigeon. I am in North western Royal Palm Beach, on the edge of the acreage. I am at work now, so he may have flown away by now ( im hoping ) but wanted to post here incase anyone was looking for him. I will post on his status when i get home.


Please do let us know if he's still there and if possible, post the information from the band. That's the only way to trace a pigeon. A picture might help determine what the breed is if you can' get the band info. Sounds like a homer to me though.


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

What is exactly a homer. I mean, I have heard of the term before ( homing pigeons ), but do not know the true meaning of it. I will definatly get the information tonight. Also, he was puffed up this morning ( ruffled feathers ). Do yuo think he is sick, or is behaving this way because he is lost?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, he may be ill if he is fluffed up and not eating, he will go downhill quickly if not eating. Can you bring him inside in a carrier and away from any air drafts. Do you have a heating pad?

Please follow this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822
(hope the link is okay, I posted it from memory)

Homing pigeons are trained to return home from many miles, and they instinctively do it very well, if trained well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...please do bring the Pigeon inside.
We'll help you figure out the rest from there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dorishd said:


> What is exactly a homer. I mean, I have heard of the term before ( homing pigeons ), but do not know the true meaning of it. I will definatly get the information tonight. Also, he was puffed up this morning ( ruffled feathers ). Do yuo think he is sick, or is behaving this way because he is lost?


A homer is just a breed of pigeon that can find their way home from unknown places and I said what I did because of the two bands you said it had on. I could very well be wrong though, and actually, it doesn't make any difference at this point. Seems the bird is lost, for whatever reason and needs your help. 
I hope it's still there when you get home.


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi again, the pigeon is still here, and he looks much better today. When i approached him he actually flew to my fence. He will not leave that general area however. 

He has a dark blue tag on his left foot.

he has a bright green tag on the right dated 2008

it is marked with AU 7685. There are 2 to 3 other letters, SC maybe, but not sure as my angle of his leg would not allow me to see it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dorishd said:


> Hi again, the pigeon is still here, and he looks much better today. When i approached him he actually flew to my fence. He will not leave that general area however.
> 
> He has a dark blue tag on his left foot.
> 
> ...


I'll go have a look at the AU web site and see if I can come up with anything. The letters "SC" tell us what club the bird is from, but without knowing if it's "?SC" or "SC?"...........well, I"ll look. BRB


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

CHE is what i could make out. there may be another letter before the C.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Found this club. I see you're not that far from Miami, so it's quite possible that the band says "SCHE".......
However, without knowing for sure, there's nothing that the club can or will do about the bird. My best advice is to try to catch it if you think it's in trouble. If not, then maybe providing some food for it for a few days to see if it will go on home. The new race season is starting pretty soon and I expect people are training their birds. This one is a year old, so may have gotten off course.........and of course, the longer he's lost and without food, the worse his chances of making it back home become. 


Club Name : SCHE RPC 
Club Code : SCHE 
Club Secretary : ENRIQUE SIMON 
City : MIAMI 
State : FL 
Phone No. : 305-665-0147 
Email Address :


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

We were posting at the same time. Then the club above IS the right club.


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

OK, like I said, he is much better today. He ate the food I gave him lastnight sometime today, but I did not think about water last night, sorry. I did give him some water tonight in a low soup cup and some more food. I do not think he is in any danger as he is either on top of my fence or on my shed, so he is not on the ground. Thanks for all you help. I will post any developments about him.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, he's in danger of hawks, but he's in danger of that when he's out flying so there's not a lot you can do about that. If he's just lost and not sick or injured, he knows what a hawk is, believe me, so just let us know how things go. If he continues to hang around, it really would be best to try to capture him.........if he's there more than a few days, it's pretty certain he has no intentions of going home.


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

hi, I went out to check on our friend this morning. He was still there, but when I approached, he flew away. Maybe he was feeling ill and needed a place to stop until he felt better? I do not know much about birds as you can tell, but I am so glad I made it to this forum to help this guy out. I live about 75 miles from Miami ( where you thought this bird was from ). Approx how long for him to fly home now assuming he is feeling OK. I want to call the club to make sure he makes it back, then I ( my wife and daughter also ) will feel much better about our feathered friend.


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

our friend has reappeared. he looks healthy, but as "Lovebirds" said, it probably does not want to go home now. I contacted the club and they are going to contact the owner to see what they want to do. I do not think i can catch him to bring him inside ( my neighbor has a cage ), so i am going to leave him alone except for more food and water. i will keep you posted.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Unless the owner has the bird trained to come to him by a command, you will need to get the bird contained. Here is an easy trap:


http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

dorishd said:


> our friend has reappeared. he looks healthy, but as "Lovebirds" said, it probably does not want to go home now. I contacted the club and they are going to contact the owner to see what they want to do. I do not think i can catch him to bring him inside ( my neighbor has a cage ), so i am going to leave him alone except for more food and water. i will keep you posted.


I hope I'm wrong about this but I don't think so. Being a pigeon racer myself, I can tell you that I wouldn't make the trip to get the bird unless you had it confined so that I could just pick it up and take it home. I've been on a few calls to get stray birds that weren't contained and with the exception of one, was not able to catch it and just had to leave it. 
The only thing they MIGHT possibly do, is bring some birds from their loft to release and hope this one follows the others home. If the owner is training his birds down your way, that's a possibility.
If you can catch the bird, either the owner can come get it, OR you could keep it a couple of days. Feed it good and take it about 10 miles from your house, in the direction of it's home and release it. THEN, it might go on home. IF you do that, I would let the owner know that the bird has been released and is on it's way home (hopefully). This bird is a year old (according to the band) and should be able to find home with no problem. It just may need a little prodding.


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

ok, so he is hanging out by my shed, so if i coax him in there, what then. He will just fly out once we would open the door, right? I haven't heard from the owners yet, so once i talk to them i will be able to plan this out a little bit. thanks for your help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If he goes in the shed and it's dark inside, you can basically walk up to him and just pick him up, IN THE DARK....just the least bit of light that he can see you.....he'll take off. If he goes in there, just shut the door and wait for nightfall...........flip the light on to see where he is, then turn the light back off, get a good grip and just grab him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree if this bird goes into your shed you should be able to catch it after dark with no problem .. there is no need to be afraid of catching a pigeon they dont bite so go for it ...its really the only way to help it in the long run .


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

LokotaLoft said:


> I agree if this bird goes into your shed you should be able to catch it after dark with no problem .. there is no need to be afraid of catching a pigeon they dont bite so go for it ...its really the only way to help it in the long run .



Ok, he was gone again this morning, but im sure he will be back for food. I will work on him this weekend to get him in the shed, then take it from there.


----------



## dorishd (Jan 27, 2009)

I have not seen the pigeon for 2 days now. Hopefully he is on his way back home


----------

